# Dodine of duck



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Looking for as many recipes as you have!!!

Also, would you also call this a ballontine?

TIA
cc


----------



## britcook (Oct 28, 2001)

Wouldn't call this a ballotine, which is normally served hot (roasted or braised), more like a galantine which is usually poached then served cold. But I suspect most people wouldn't know the difference.


----------



## monkeymay (Feb 11, 2002)

So I keep seeing this thread- Dodine of Duck.
As I'm reading " Auguste Escoffier, Memories of my Life", what appears before me but Dodine de Canard au Chambertin! Not only the recipe, but a short discourse on the origins of the dodine as a cooking vessel. It's rather lengthy 
and a bit obscure so I won't print all of it, but here is the recipe 
pour le canard. It was served at the first Diner d'Epicure, for Escoffier's
gastronomic club, La Ligue des Gourmands, as part of a menu that was served simultaneously to 4000 gourmands in thirty-seven cities across Europe! If you have not yet read this book, please do, it's fantastic!

Dodine au Chambertin (in the maesto's own words)

"Choose a large fattened Rouen duck and clean it carefully; empty it, put aside the liver and season the insides with salt, pepper, and a few drops of excellent Armagnac. Truss the bird; roast it until cooked rare, and let it cool; remove the 2 breasts and keep them warm in a covered plate. Make sure to place the breasts skin side down; this is important in order to save all the juice found in the flesh. Remove the tail (or "parson's nose") completely and discard. Cut off the thighs ( they will not be used in the dodine, but can be used in another dish). Crush the rest of the duck carcass with a pestle.

For each duck, mix into a casserole the following ingredients:
a large glass of Chambertin wine (not too old), 2 small glasses of cognac, 2 minced shallots, a pinch of grated nutmeg, half a laurel leaf, and a pinch of pepper. Boil for several minutes; add the crushed carcass and 1/3 liter of demi-glace thickened with a small amount of veal stock. Boil for 12-15 minutes and then rub mixture vigourously through a fine sieve. 
Replace the sauce in the casserole, boil for 1 minute. and keep hot without boiling. Put a few knobs of butter on the top of the sauce to prevent the formation of a skin.

Take the duck's liver, add 2 other duck livers if possible (or else some carefully cleaned chicken livers), season them with salt and pepper. saute them in hot butter over a high flame, and, as soon as they are sealed, pass them through a fine sieve. Mix the puree thus obtained into the warm sauce.

Seperately, prepare a ragout consisting of sliced truffle, minced cepe (edible boletus) sauteed in butter, braised cockscombs, and cock kidneys fried in butter. Add the warm sauce to this ragout.

To serve:
In a warmed porcelain platter (slightly hollow and oval) with a cover, place the duck breasts cut into 3 or 4 slices according to size, add the flavorful ragout, heated through. During the foie gras season, one can add a slice of foie gras sauteed in butter for each guest (!). 
Cover the platter and serve immediately."

Cape Chef, I don't know if this is what you had in mind,
but it is pretty fabulous!
Enjoy!


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

*ballotine, ballottine*

(Fr. ) A large piece of meat, often poultry or
occasionally fish, which is boned, possibly stuffed, rolled or shaped,
braised or roasted, and served hot or cold; ballottine is often confused
with galantine, which is poached and served cold with its own jelly;
also known as dodine.


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

I'm assuming MonkeyMay's response is close to what you're looking for but if you're wanting to browse more recipes, look here.


----------

